# Goats cheese wellington main to follow smoked salmon mousse entree



## seans_potato_business (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm cooking this Sunday with some friends and we're doing a dish each. I was going to do the starter, Smoked Salmon Mousse but my friend is getting stressed about the main she would follow up with so I'd like to suggest swapping with her (she wanted to swap with dessert but our other friend didn't want to swap) and making goat's cheese wellington, I'm thinking of following this recipe, loosely: Goat's Cheese Wellington recipe - All recipes UK 

I had it at a restaurant once, but there was certainly no bread in theirs! I really loved it! I can't be certain what surrounded the goat's cheese but the colour is consistent with the possibility of a quantity of mushroom.

What could I serve it with? Roast potatoes? Meat can be involved.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 10, 2011)

i'm confused, spud sean.

are you planning on following the recipe with the pastry shell, or are you looking for a recipe with a mushroom coating?  

wellington should have a crispy shell. no matter what you do, you'll never get mushrooms crispy without adding something like a grain or cereal.

are you trying to keep it vegetarian?

man, this is another reminder why i'm not a vegetarian. if there's breaded cheese for a main course, i hope there's a lot of wine.

sorry to be so crass. i've just had my fill of people with part time beliefs.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Dec 10, 2011)

No, it doesn't need to stay vegetarian. I don't mind if it includes meat or not.

Also, the mushroom filler is intended to go between the cheese and the pastry.

I'm probably going to have to experiment with this on my own before it's ready to serve to other people! Like I said, I had it at a restaurant and it became my new favourite! I'm not a vegetarian (although I have nothing against them: I think they may or may not have a point), but I don't have to have meat in every meal!


----------

